# 6 Weeks to Go!



## The Lone Rider (12 May 2018)

6 Weeks today I will be off on my adventure Kent to Portsmouth, overnight to St Malo then all the way to Santander for the return trip back to Portsmouth.
Check out my web site www.me-and-my-bike.com and please if you can help a little donation at
Www.justgiving.com/fundraising/tonyleach2018 
My BIG adventure, self funded, solo and unsupported!
Thank you!


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2018)

Very good, Tony!

You're sure to have a great experience, whilst raising money for a worthy cause. Look forward to reading your blog.

Donation sent (I think/hope).


----------



## The Lone Rider (12 May 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Very good, Tony!
> 
> You're sure to have a great experience, whilst raising money for a worthy cause. Look forward to reading your blog.
> 
> Donation sent (I think/hope).



Many thanks for the donation, much appreciated, and I will keep updating daily.


----------

